

Simple life Manhattan: a 90-square-foot microstudio  - MatthewDP
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JZSdrtEqcHU&feature=player_embedded

======
strmpnk
Tip: Don't be afraid to use awesome public transportation if you can't afford
a larger apt. right in the center of things.

